# FantastiRep Reptile Rescue & Re-homing bristol



## sallyreed (Mar 4, 2012)

hi everyone

there is a reptile meeting on the 29th of april if anyone would like to cum along?

fantastirep bristol first reptile meeting will b on sunday the 29th of april at 1.30 address is gate D hanham road bristol BS158NP there will b a bar,tea,coffee ect,whtch my hubby will b running lol the heating will b on so reptiles welcome,im hopping to drag ian from zetland vets along if anyone is worried about there reptiles and im just waiting on confirmation from a reptile shop about coming so anyone needing things can get them on the night

who we are

We are a non profit exotic rescue and re-homing service which rescues all types of animals. The Circumstances in which an animal comes to us does not matter Whether it's change of circumstances at home or an animal has been mistreated or is ill, We will endevour to re-home them and make their stay with us as comfortable as we can. No animal will be turned down. We rely completely on our own funding and donations. Our aim is to rescue Unwanted reptiles and re-home them to responsible, loving forever homes or offer sanctuary here with us if they be unfit for rehoming. We also offer a friendly advice service if you want to own a reptile or if you can no longer care for one. We can accommodate all exotic pets and we have many years experience. Please dont wait until its too late, if you have any doubts about your own ability to care for an animal then get in touch, some leave it until the animal looks sick or on the brink of death and it is usually too late!

If you would like to donate anything including equipment, vivariums, fake plants, food, supplements, Bubs ect we would be Very grateful. If you need any advice or have an animal in your care that you don't want to keep anymore please get in touch through the website

http://fantastirep.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Helpterry1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Red eared terrapin*

Dear Sally, my name is Kent and I'm a painter and decorator in Bristol. I recently rescued a red eared terrapin from a vacated property however he is very I'll. I took him to reptile zone in filton who told me he has a severe eye infection, mild respiratory issues and calcium deficciency. I currently have him in a tank with clean water, a platform and a basking light. He is not eating and his eyes are constantly closed. He is in urgent need of antibiotics and a UVB light, both of which I am unable to afford with business being quite bad. I am desperate for someone to take him in and give him the urgent care he requires. I really don't want to take him to get put down, but may have no choice if someone is unable to step in as he is suffering. I have contacted several reptile rescue centres as far as north Wales, who all say they are overun with sick turtles and would probably euthanise him which I obviously don't want. My number is 07908887447, please call me if you are able to kindly help or advise me who would be able to. All I can offer in return is my decorating services which I am happy to do. Thx for your time


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

hi its carly and matt from c&m cresties, cant wait for meeting


----------

